# Australia's weather



## Canuck (Apr 26, 2008)

Just wondering what "North" of Brisbane is like in July and August.  We have been there in March and had perfect weather   .  I would like to go back for 3-4 weeks when the kids are out for our summer break.....but not if you can't go in the water.

Thanks!


----------



## ausman (Apr 26, 2008)

How far North are you considering.?

The Sunshine coast immediately north of Brisbane, according to the Weather Channel will have average highs  and lows of around 70/50 F.

Up in Cairns about 78/62 F. 

Water temps should be good and no box jellyfish in the winter.


From a Cairns tourist site:


Weather

Even though the end of May until the beginning of August is winter in Australia we can say that does not apply to the Tropical North. Our humidity is relatively dry. Day time the temperature sits between 27-28°C and the nights can drop to 11. Our water temperature is around 25°C around this time of year. 
August until December it is relatively warm with the day temperature between 29-30°C with 30°C water temperatures, our nights will sit on 21-22°C . This time of the year can be a hot one but a most enjoyable time of the year.


----------



## chubby (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi 

June July August is the best time to go to the north of Australia yes it is winter down south but in the north it is ideal


----------



## CapriciousC (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with the previous posters - we went about six years ago in late July/early August and it was very warm.  We wore tank tops and shorts the whole time, snorkeled, husband and friends went scuba diving, and the water was nice and warm.


----------

